# I have decided my fursona!



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

My fursona will be a fox of course!
Paul is a red fox / cat cross with dark red spots, one on the back of his head one over his left ear, one over his right eye, a small one over his left eye, a large spot on his back, two spots on his right side in between his hip and his back spot, and one on his left hip. (description so maybe some kind artist could draw me an avatar of him please?)
Anyway, paul is sporty, playful, shy, and a kind lover, just like me!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 6, 2011)

Well enjoy the accusations of promiscuity.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Well enjoy the accusations of promiscuity.


 I know, most foxes are sluts, exactly why we need more not-slutfoxes.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish you luck then


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I wish you luck then


 Don't need it, pretty thick skinned.


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Huskies are apparently sluttier than foxes from what I've learned. Is it the curled-up tail?

Congrats on finding your fursona.


----------



## Icky (Mar 6, 2011)

Whoopee, another fox character. *claps*


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 7, 2011)

You couldn't even make him a different species of fox? You had to choose red fox? There are over 30 different foxes! Why is it always RED??


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Whoopee, another fox character. *claps*



Better than a bird.

He joined the gay side


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Shadowwolf said:


> You couldn't even make him a different species of fox? You had to choose red fox? There are over 30 different foxes! Why is it always RED??


 What also annoys me about that is that red foxes alone have a bunch of different color patterns, yet everyone sticks with the "normal" kind.


----------



## Ley (Mar 7, 2011)

At least have a plaid spot or something D:


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Better than a bird.


 
ahahaha

this made my fucking day

how wrong you are

hah


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> ahahaha
> 
> this made my fucking day
> 
> ...



I would rather have double-dicked taur as my fursona, I'm gonna go make one now, jk.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

How about fox / cat cross?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> How about fox / cat cross?


 
so take two generic things and smash them together?

I'm not saying you're wrong dude, but do a google image search for "cross fox", "marble fox", "platinum fox" and "silver fox". Those are all red foxes with different coat colors.


----------



## kayby (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I know, most foxes are sluts, exactly why we need more not-slutfoxes.


 


Max said:


> Huskies are apparently sluttier than foxes from what I've learned. Is it the curled-up tail?


 
I d'no guys... from what I've heard, cats are actually really getting up there for sluttiness


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2011)

you can break into different species, corsac, grey, darwin's


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you can break into different species, corsac, grey, darwin's


 
Or Tibetan foxes, the gentlemen of the fox world.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm happy with a spotted cat-fox for now. I added the cat in there because the spot pattern is actually based off my cat


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Or Tibetan foxes, the gentlemen of the fox world.


 corsac foxes are so beautiful...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> corsac foxes are so beautiful...


 
but






dat face...


----------



## Monster. (Mar 7, 2011)

Come on, man, where's the variety? Foxes are always going to be a popular species, but c'mon. Change it up a bit. There are so many species to pick from. In fact, here's some examples:

Raccoon Dog
Bat-eared fox
Crab-eating fox
Blanford's fox
Cape fox
Corsac fox

The Bat-eared fox is my favorite. :3c


----------



## kayby (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> but
> dat face...


 
Unimpressed face -.-


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I'm happy with a spotted cat-fox for now. I added the cat in there because the spot pattern is actually based off my cat


 
Way to fail exactly meet all of our expectations, bro.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Way to fail exactly meet all of our expectations, bro.


 at least he won't ruin birds


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> at least he won't ruin birds


 I should make an owl fay...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I should make an owl fay...


 
do eeeet

owls are adorable :3c


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I should make an owl fay...


DO IT

diamond owl :3 



Skift said:


> at least he won't ruin birds


 
very true


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

ddjond2 said:


> aving trouble deciding what my fursona should be...I've been thinking  maybe a wolf for some time now but that seems way too unoriginal for me.


 
They make furfag-flavored spambots now?


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I would rather have double-dicked taur as my fursona, I'm gonna go make one now, jk.


 

Could be worse. I'm sure there is a unicorn out there that farts rainbows and has 20 dicks erupting from it's back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

Max said:


> Huskies are apparently sluttier than foxes


 
Says the husky. Â¦D


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe it's for the best he picks a completely generic SUPER ORIGINAL cat/fox character.

I sure as fuck don't want such an un-original sap cluttering up my species with his un-original-ness.


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Says the husky. Â¦D


 
hence the "apparently".


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

I am pretty uncreative, but I do have a creative idea...
Everyone give me a pic of the species you think would best suit me and the spot pattern, the one I like the most I will turn into my fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I am pretty uncreative, but I do have a creative idea...
> Everyone give me a pic of the species you think would best suit me and the spot pattern, the one I like the most I will turn into my fursona.


 





plus these spots


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> plus these spots


 
okay now nobody else post anything

he'll have to do it


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> okay now nobody else post anything
> 
> he'll have to do it


 Or I could just stick with my original idea.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> plus these spots


 I'm actually considering this... For the lulz.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Maybe it's for the best he picks a completely generic SUPER ORIGINAL cat/fox character.
> 
> I sure as fuck don't want such an un-original sap cluttering up my species with his un-original-ness.


 
Cluttering up your species.....do you plan on mating with him or something? 

You sick, twisted gator,, back to the sewers with ye!


----------



## Icky (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Or I could just stick with my original idea.


 
Nope. 



Paul'o'fox said:


> the one I like the most *I will* turn into my fursona.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Nope.


 Ok, a promise is a promise, somebody draw it for me, new avatar.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Cluttering up your species.....do you plan on mating with him or something?
> 
> You sick, twisted gator,, back to the sewers with ye!



No. I'm polluting my gene pool with Jaguar :3c

I'd go with the oct-to-pie. The blue ring octopus's venom is strong enough to kill a man. It has no known anti-venoms either.

Quote:
_"The blue-ringed octopus is 12 to 20 cm (5 to 8 inches), but its venom is powerful enough to kill humans. There is no blue-ringed octopus antivenom available.
The octopus produces venom that contains tetrodotoxin, 5-hydroxytryptamine, hyaluronidase, tyramine, histamine, tryptamine, octopamine, taurine, acetylcholine, and dopamine. The major neurotoxin component of blue-ringed octopus venom was originally known as maculotoxin but was later found to be identical to tetrodotoxin,[4] a neurotoxin which is also found in pufferfish and cone snails. Tetrodotoxin blocks sodium channels, causing motor paralysis and respiratory arrest within minutes of exposure, leading to cardiac arrest due to a lack of oxygen. The toxin is created by bacteria in the salivary glands of the octopus."_


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

but but

blobfish


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

But Skift! Were would it's leg's be?


----------



## chompskey (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god.

This is what I get for searching 'blobfish anthro' on Google.

(NSFW)
http://oi44.tinypic.com/23sxchf.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Oh god.
> 
> This is what I get for searching 'blobfish anthro' on Google.
> 
> ...


Oh hey it's from that SA thread from forever ago.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> No. I'm polluting my gene pool with Jaguar :3c
> 
> I'd go with the oct-to-pie. The blue ring octopus's venom is strong enough to kill a man. It has no known anti-venoms either.
> 
> ...


 
 and I thought me being a chimera was weird, cross-species tyke scares me


----------



## Jesie (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you kidding me? It's a massively mutated munchkin!

A 'adorable abomination' if you will...


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no argument to offer you, it's adorable in its own way. Though I can't help but wonder how it will look when it matures.


----------

